# Brown top millet



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Has anyone grown brown top millet for hay? Would it be an acceptable hay for horses? I know foxtail and proso millets should not be fed to horses but I can't find any info about brown top. Looking for another summer annual grass option that I can plant but I need something that can be sold as horse hay......no market for cow hay here.

Hayden


----------



## Greasy30 (Mar 15, 2010)

We feed a Bahai/Brown top mix to our horses with no issue. Our mix is 75/25.

Millets

Millets are warm-season annuals used for various purposes. Some are excellent for hay and/or grazing while others are used for wildlife plots (upland birds and waterfowl eat the seeds). Millets are generally very drought tolerant and love heat, and they germinate and grow quickly. The types used for forage are commonly used as an emergency crop, after early season droughts have limited other forage options. However, some types, such as hybrid pearl millet, are good quality and could be used an any forage rotation program.

Brown Top Millet

Brown top millet is adapted to the well-drained soils of the Southeast. It is used grazing and hay. Brown top millet thrives in low soil pH, low fertility soils. It establishes quickly and can be a good option for erosion control. Forage quality is good while plants are young.

Seeding Rate (Pure Stand): 30-40 lbs/acre
Seeding Depth: ½ inch
Forage Quality: Medium
Yield Potential: Excellent
Longevity: Summer Annual
Winter Hardiness: N/A
Drought Tolerance: Excellent
Heat Tolerance: Excellent


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Good to know. How easy is it to get brown top dry? I planted some pearl millet a few years ago and it was very difficult to get dry. Also my customers said that their horses did not care much for it and wasted a lot of the thick stems. Brown top appears to have much finer stems from the pictures I have seen.

Hayden


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Hayden why not plant Teff. At least it is known in the horse hay market.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

LaneFarms said:


> Hayden why not plant Teff. At least it is known in the horse hay market.


 That thought did cross my mind but the last time I tried teff I swore never again. Tried it three years and always had the same results.....lodges so bad that the mower won't cut half of it and no regrowth to speak of.

Hayden


----------

